# World of Tanks Account



## BlueDragonLG (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo 

Ich versuche nun schon seit einer Woche auf der HP von World of Tanks  Account zu erstellen 

Ich fülle alle Sachen Dort aus nach dem ich dann auf weiter Klicke steht oben in Rot 

Der Server ist im Moment nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.

Und das ganze geht nun schon eine Woche ich nutze FireFox als Browser

Wie bekomme ich nun einen  Account dort oder was mache ich Falsch da


----------



## KastenBier (18. Februar 2013)

Schonmal mit einem anderen Browser probiert? Hast du Proxys oder Ähnliches dazwischen? Ports im Router gesperrt?


----------



## BlueDragonLG (18. Februar 2013)

Danke du bist Super mit dem Internet Explorer ging es 

Warum FireFox das nicht macht verstehe ich nicht


----------



## KastenBier (18. Februar 2013)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Danke du bist Super mit dem Internet Explorer ging es
> 
> Warum FireFox das nicht macht verstehe ich nicht


 
Kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Eventuell liegts an irgendeinem Addon wie AdBlock? Ansonsten kann ich dir auch Google Chrome als Browser empfehlen. Der hat bisher noch alles mitgemacht, ist fixer als der Firefox und meines Erachtens auch wesentlich stabiler.


----------

